# Aktion Bikepark im Vogelsberg



## DeStorch (15. August 2010)

Schönen guten Tag!

Hab letztens mal wieder in mehrere Foren geschaut um nach Bikeparks in   Hessen zu suchen und habe festgestellt das es im Taunus, Spessart oder   Vogelsberg nichts größeres gibt.
Darauf hin hab ich mich drangesetzt und eine kleine Diskussion begonnen,   darüber das es sich doch lohnen würde einen Bikepark auf dem   Hoherrodskopf (Vogelsberg) zu eröffnen.
Alle bediengungen z.B. Lift wären ja gegeben und die Touristik würde ganz sicher auch nicht darunter leiden.
Also habe ich jetzt auf den Rat eines anderen Schreibers dieses Thema   eröffnet und hoffe das es für viele von euch interssant sein dürfte.
Das Potenzial ist allemal da!

Ob aus Hessen oder nicht, denke ich das keiner hier abgeneigt wäre, wenn es um einen Bikepark in Mittelhessen geht.


----------



## Deleted163868 (16. August 2010)

Ah sehr schön 

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ganz viele Leute um das alles zu Treiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (17. August 2010)

man müsste sich echt mal 4-5 sonntage bei gutem wetter an die mtb hotspots auf dem hoherrodskopf stellen und unterschriften sammeln.
das selbe könnte man im taunus auch tun, denn dort ist auch schon einiges los und weit weg vom hh ists auch nicht. da gibts auch nur nen bus, der leider nur sonntags von oberursel auf den gr. feldberg fährt.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. August 2010)

hey.
erstmal großes Lob für deine Initiative.
Würde mich an deiner Stelle an DIMB wenden, die werden dir bestimmt helfen.
Und wegen dem helfen: bin leider Schüler ohne Auto, aber wenn ich den Termin weiß, komm ich da bestimmt hin und würde auch helfen und Helfer mitbringen.
Halte uns auf dem Laufendem!


----------



## oldrizzo (17. August 2010)

kurze fragen: 
wer finanziert den park? und das es planungen gibt am feldberg/taunus einen park zu bauen ist euch bekannt? 

zur info:
2007 gab es erhebungen zu diesem thema und auch berichterstattungen in diversen zeitungen, sollte in google zu finden sein.


----------



## DeStorch (17. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kurze fragen:
> wer finanziert den park? und das es planungen gibt am feldberg/taunus einen park zu bauen ist euch bekannt?
> 
> zur info:
> 2007 gab es erhebungen zu diesem thema und auch berichterstattungen in diversen zeitungen, sollte in google zu finden sein.




hab was gefunden...die letzten offiziellen berichte darüber sind von 2008 und da sollte der "park" 2009 eröffnen.
das thema ist wie vom erdboden verschluckt!?


----------



## Deleted163868 (18. August 2010)

hi destorch , wo hattest du das gefunden ???


----------



## DeStorch (19. August 2010)

moin benny!
hab das mal gegoogelt und bin dann doch wieder hier im ibc gelandet...
hier wird darüber diskutiert

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408044&page=8

sollten sich mal mehr gedanken um den hoherrodskopf machen ;-)


----------



## DeStorch (22. August 2010)

hab das thema mal verfolgt mit dem taunus, aber das geht nun schon über 4 jahre hin und her...
der taunus ist halt mehr was für die älteren menschen die sich sonntags mit nem spaziergang vom stadtlärm erholen wollen.
mehr potenzial sehe ich da auf dem hoherrodskopf.
gerade gestern war ich mal oben um ein wenig sonne zu tanken und wenn man auf dem parkplatz steht, den seilpark zur rechten und vorn die sommerrodelbahn, dann ist doch klar was da fehlt ;-)

mann müsste echt mal an leute mit einfluss rankommen die sich etwas besser mit der organisation in diesen dingen auskennen!
wir "das fußvolk"  haben da kein gewicht mit solchen aussagen...leider.


----------



## Deleted163868 (22. August 2010)

hi , hab da schon an den tgv schotten gedacht und vieleicht mal die vom hwg gedern .
leute mit einfluss wäre gut , aber ich glaube der tgv schotten wäre da fürn anfang nicht schlecht.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2010)

sers,

nochmal: es gab oder gibt diskussionen zum thema bikepark im vogelsberg. damals sprach sich eine bürgermeisterin dafür aus. checkt das doch mal.... 

ps: rein statistisch ist der durchschnittsbesucher des vogelsberg einige tacken älter als der des taunus....  auch das radwegenetz ist ja eher gemütlich. und der campingplatz laubach trägt mit seinen dauercampern ein übriges dazu bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (23. August 2010)

ná ja...
die freizeitangebote auf dem hoherrodskopf sind aber nicht gerade für die älteren generationen gemacht. 
da kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten
ich finde von den voraussetzungen wie ein lift und die offenheit etwas den wald umzugestalten macht meiner meinung nach der hoherrodskopf die bessere figur.


----------



## DeStorch (23. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> nochmal: es gab oder gibt diskussionen zum thema bikepark im vogelsberg. damals sprach sich eine bürgermeisterin dafür aus. checkt das doch mal....
> 
> ps: rein statistisch ist der durchschnittsbesucher des vogelsberg einige tacken älter als der des taunus....  auch das radwegenetz ist ja eher gemütlich. und der campingplatz laubach trägt mit seinen dauercampern ein übriges dazu bei.




wenn du was findest dann poste hier doch bitte den link...
habe nur links zu zeitungsartikeln gefunden die es gar nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2010)

soweit ich weiss, gab es bereits im vorfeld große bedenken, das gebiet auch im sommer zu nutzen, da durch wintersport und rodelbahn die natur ohnehin genug leidet....


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. August 2010)

Es gibt keine Bedenken das Gebiet im Sommer zu nutzen...

Es gibt vielmehr eine Naturschutzinitiative die da irgendein seltenes Graß schützen will, welches durch die Biker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würde.

Keine Kommentare bitte was die Ski,Snoboard und Schlittenfraktion.....es ist eben so und die Leutschen sitzen eben auch im Magistrat.

Fakt ist, nach meinem Kenntnisstand soll wohl geprüft werden oder wird schon ob diese Graßart umgesiedelt werden kann.

Der örtliche Cannondale Händler, der auch Stadtrat oder Beirat ist, war da auch mit hinterher und ich sag mal die Gastronomen und Liftleute,als auch die Bergwacht haben sicher nichts gegen mehr Umsatz, vor allem die Bergwacht leidet unter den wenigen Schneetagen, bei denen fließt das Geld eben pro Einsatz so in etwa.
Der macht aber seinen Laden zu und ist jetzt wieder in Festanstellung, außer bissl Service,soll kann er wohl zukünftig nichts mehr tun.
Was ja verständlich ist.


Aber das ist wie bei so vielem...vor einigen Jahren hieß es eine Investorengruppe will eine Art Holidaypark oder Center Park an der einen Seite des Stausees bauen mit eigenen Hotels,etc....bei dem Projekt wurde die Rechnung ohne die städtischen Hoteliers gemacht, die das ganze wohl blockiert haben, weil sie die Gäste in ihren Hotels wollten.

Der Burger King durfte nicht da rein wo jetzt ein schlecht laufender Getränkemarkt ist, weil Anwohner die große Rattenplage gefürchtet haben und die Hoteliers als auch Restaurantbetreiber sinkende Umsätze.
Der nächst Burger king ist also nach wie vor wenigstens 35km von Schotten weg.
Schlimm ist das nicht, aber bei dem Radius hätte das auch Verkehr in die Stadt gebracht mit den Vor und Nachteilen.

Und von dem Wellness/Fitenss Resort am Taufstein,mit Badminton,Tennisplätzen,Whirlpool und schieß mich tot habe ich seit 1-2 Jahren auch nichts mehr gelesen, obwohl der Bebauungsplan schon geändert wurde.

Fazit:
Wenn die mal die Projekte durchziehen würden, die sie die letzten Jahre verbummelt haben, müßten sie jetzt nicht jammern das die Altstadt vor Lehrständen im Gewerbebereich nur so strotzt und besser wird das nicht werden.


----------



## Steppen-Wolfi (31. August 2010)

Da meine Freundin aus der Region kommt, kenne ich den kleinen Berg.
Würde sich aber wirklich anbieten da in der Gegend ansonsten ja wirklich nicht viel los ist.... 
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall befürworten! Allerdings bräuchte man bei der Größe meiner Meinung nach nicht einmal einen Lift, da kann man doch locker hochradln / Laufen 

Aber an sich, gute Idee !


----------



## dhv-bike (4. September 2010)

Hey ho,

ich denke doch, dass der Vogelsberg die Jugendlichen (so wie mich) nicht wirklich anspricht... vielleicht der Kletterpark, aber der ist total langweilig.

Es gibt so viele Biker hier in der Gegend! Biken ist so ein krasses Hobby, wers macht der machts richtig. Ich glaube, wenn es um einen Bikepark ginge, und darum, einen solchen im Voglesberg zu verwirklichen, wäre jeder Biker-Hesse voll dabei.

Ich bin auch noch nicht so lange im Geschäft, aber ich habe davon gehört, dass vor gewisser Zeit ein Bikepark gebaut werden sollte. So Naturschutz-Fuzzis haben sich aber dagegen aufgelehnt wegen ihrem "Borstengras" oder so. Als danach gefragt wurde, konnten sie das "Borstengras" nicht mal zeigen. 

Winterberg ist doch das beste Beispiel: Im Winter Ski & Board, im Sommer Fahrrad. Liftnutzung übers ganze Jahr, Riesentourismus. Funktioniert.
Und die Voglesberg-Arena will ja Tourismus, das haben sie ja mit ihrem Kletterpark & Adventuregolf-Dingens bewiesen.

Mannmanman, Was spricht eigentlich gegen so ein Projekt?!

Oben wurde ja erwähnt, dass es geprüft werden soll oder bereits geprüft wird, ob die Grassorte umgesiedelt werden kann.
Also heißts für mich jetzt: Abwarten, bis sich der top informierte Vogelsberger wieder meldet  Ich bleib dran!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (12. September 2010)

Ich behaupte mal still und leise das da nichts mehr passieren wird.

Der Bikehändler hat seinen Laden aufgegeben und bitetet nur noch Service für verkaufte Bikes, wird durch seinen neuen Job nicht mehr die Zeit haben sich damit auseinander zu setzen.


Leider gibt es Orte, die lieber auf Altbewährtem beharren, statt etwas mit der Zeit zu gehen, sich dann aber wundern wenn es Leerstände, deutliche sinkendere Einwohnerzahlen etc gibt.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (12. September 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Leider gibt es Orte, die lieber auf Altbewährtem beharren, statt etwas mit der Zeit zu gehen, sich dann aber wundern wenn es Leerstände, deutliche sinkendere Einwohnerzahlen etc gibt.


Und das ist leider eher die Regel als die Ausnahme...


----------



## Waldwutz (27. September 2010)

Hey,

wollte mich mal erkundigen ob das Thema hier "eingeschlafen" ist oder ob es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu vermelden gibt?

Grüße aus der Wetterau


----------



## DeStorch (21. Oktober 2010)

das ist wohl wie mit der kalten fusion! alle hättens gern, aber es wird einfach nichts daraus...


----------



## Koko-Pelli (29. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin von der Idee begeistert und wuerde mir wuenschen, das noch mehr ambitionierte Mountain Biker im Vogelsberg oder sogar Hessen, diesem Thema folgen. Auch ich kenne die Problematik des Mountainbikens und die Konflikte mit dem Forstamt, den Jaegern, den Umweltschuetzern, den Wanderern etc. wenn wir es schaffen wuerden eine MTB Lobby ins Leben zu rufen, damit meine ich aber auch eine vernuenftige, intelligente und interessierte Gruppe.
Eine Initiative, die die Regeln im Wald respektiert und lebt, auf den Wegen bleibt und keine Konflikte mit anderen Benutzern provoziert. Dann haben wir eine realistische Chance einen solchen Bike Park zu bekommen.
Mein Vorschlag:
Nette Briefe an das Touristik Zentrum in Schotten, das Forstamt, der Stadt (Buergermeisterin), der Umweltbehoerde und dem VHC.
Meine Unterstuetzung ist sicher.


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. September 2011)

servus

ein park bei uns oder zumindest ein schöner langer trail mit ein paar north shore einlagen wäre ein traum 

könntest du mich bezüglich einer mtb lobby mal genauer aufklären .

gruß benny


----------



## Koko-Pelli (30. September 2011)

hallo benny,
danke fuer deine antwort, eine mtb lobby im vogelsberg zur schaffung eines flowtrails oder bike uebungspark ist der wunsch vieler mountain biker in der region und sogar darueber hinaus. Eine solche lobby koennte sehr viel bewirken, wenn darum geht, eine starke gemeinschaft zu sein und bei den entsprechenden behoerden vorzusprechen, in form von artikeln, beispielen et. 
diese lobby sollte sich guenstiger weise nicht nur aus bikern zusammensetzen, sondern auch mit menschen aus anderen sparten. Es sollten doktoren, politiker, kuenstler, schauspieler, aerzte etc. dabei sein, damit es ausgewogen ist. Natuerlich sollten auch bike shops u.a. gewerbe eine stimme haben.
Ich hoffe, dass wir im laufe der zeit eine starke lobby haben, sodass ein solches projekt im vogelsberg anggangen werden kann.
Es braucht viel zeit und ausdauer, somit auch durchhaltevermoegen.
Wenn du also interessiert bist daran teilzunehmen, wuerde ich mich sehr freuen.
Und vielleicht kennst du gute leute, die ebenfalls cool drauf sind und den sport lieben.
bis dann mal wieder...klaus


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. September 2011)

hi klaus ,
ich merke schon das du ahnung davon hast ......... also intressiert bin ich da sehr dran und würde auch  sofort teilnehmen .

gruß benny


----------



## Koko-Pelli (30. September 2011)

danke fuer deine schnelle antwort, dann sind wir schon 2 im boot, sehr gut


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. September 2011)

da meine freundin nebenbei noch in der fotografie tätig ist und  auch gerne mtb fahren tut wird sie bestimmt auch interesse dran haben .

hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koko-Pelli (30. September 2011)

dann waren es schon 3 ?


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. September 2011)

jup


----------



## Koko-Pelli (30. September 2011)

es existiert auch eine Initiative auf Facebook ''' Initiative-Bikepark Vogelsberg''' oder bei Kokopelli Bikepower, herzlich willkommen


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. September 2011)




----------



## GunnarGunnarson (7. Oktober 2011)

Cool dass das Thema immernoch aktuell zu sein scheint =) bin auch dabei


----------



## Koko-Pelli (7. Oktober 2011)

Herzlich willkommen und hoffentlich werden es noch mehr!


----------



## Kloses (15. Oktober 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## DeStorch (30. Dezember 2011)

omg war ich lange nich mehr im thema... bin direkt bei facebook dabei.


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (30. Dezember 2011)

leute wie koko pelli brauch die welt! 
als unwissender freerider wie ich hat man nicht so viel ahnung um mit dem entsprechenden fachwissen an die sache heranzugehen. 
liebend gern würde ich meine freizeit mit etwas nützlichem verbringen, wie die durchsetzung einer legalen anlage für die biker im vogelsberg und hessen...
denn dieser "berg" wäre optimal


----------

